# Engine hestitant/stalling after spark plug change - 1.8L



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Vehicle in question is a 2013 1.8L Cruze LS WITH 70,000 MilesThe vehicle had the stock spark plugs and they were changed toAUTOLITE XP3923(sp?) from Advance Auto Parts. Gapped to .25The car seemed fine at first, but after long periods of idling, the engine will start to hestitate and sometimes stall. The car runs perfect for short trips.I think the right thing to do is replace with stock spark plugs, I just wanted insight on this.Anyone else had problems with AUTOLITE ? Is the stock spark plug gap on a 1.8L engine .25?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get rid of those Autolites and go with NGK plugs. We have had other members report the same problems with Autolite plugs. The OEM plugs for the Cruze are made by NGK. Recommend NGK plugs with the same heat rating as the OEM plugs.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Try disconnecting your battery before you undo your work. The engine computer will "forget" any fine tuning that it has done and start fresh. Could be the new plugs are too much of a sudden change for the computer to adjust for in a short time period.


----------

